

How VR will disrupt traditional sales and marketing channels - ToJans
http://www.quora.com/What-industries-will-virtual-reality-VR-disrupt/answer/Tom-Janssens?share=1

======
dpflan
Companies may be able to downsize show-rooms, etc, but there will always be
the need to experience physically the item in question. It would be
interesting to be able to see more information in these AR/VR modes, like what
if you could examine the plumbing blueprints and electrical blueprints of the
home? That would be where the real advantage of AR/VR is, in displaying the
information that cannot easily be seen.

------
Phr34Ck
HL3 will be released. It will disrupt the Internet itself.

~~~
ToJans
Agreed... And maybe my marriage as well ;)

